# Game 1: Heat @ Mavs (12/25 2:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, December 25, 2011 | 2:30 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*


    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Motivation will not be a problem for this one. 

Hopefully Battier and Pittman are ready to go. 

Dont know who the Mavs will start yet, but they turned it around against us when they inserted Barea into the starting lineup. They obviously dont have him this season.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mavs are probably starting Haywood at center not Chandler.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Tyson Chandler's back in Dallas? 

edit: K4L beat me to it. 

Can't wait for this one. Been too long since we've played competitive ball, and obviously last year ended on a sour note. Hope Battier can get on the court, and I hope the Mavs raising the banner and getting the rings will spur us on to come out all guns blazing, and not to let up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

haha, I was trying out different pics and decided to go back to the old ones and forgot to change that one


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have heard that they will not be getting their rings this game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^Where have you read that? Everything I've read says they'll be getting them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Last I heard the rings werent ready yet, but that the championship banner was going up for this game.


Spo said today that Curry is out for Sundays game. Doubt he was gonna play anyway. While all the others that are out are making good progress.

Battier considers himself a "strong maybe" to play. Which I guess is a little better that 50/50


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

ESPN here in Scotland will be carrying opening day NBA games live.

Score!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^Gotta love the UK. We get pretty decent NBA coverage really. A lot more than we used to, that's for sure. A few games a week, all the news and debate shows from the US, and a few classic games. Still not enough for me, that's why I get League Pass, but alright for your now-and-then NBA fan. Or the NBA fan on holiday.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe im going to miss opening day. You have no idea how much this pains me.

Keep the thread alive guys, I know you all will. Ill be checking the scores and for updates though, count on that

Go Heat!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Finally the NBA is back. Beat them by ****ing 20.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Looking at their line-up, I see one threat and four people we don't need to worry about.

Haywood is going to be a handful! :clown:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Merry Xmas y'all. Hopefully we have a lump of "Cole" for the Mavs.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hehehe


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Fashion update:

WHITE KNEEPADS FINALLY!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Want a link. Stupid Knicks/Celtics!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mario does a dumb thing


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Merry Christmas guys. 

Mario with some nice defense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Fashion update:
> 
> WHITE KNEEPADS FINALLY!!


They look so bad! Ugh! Should be black.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hurry up Knicks, I wanna watch my team!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh's J has been way off since the preseason


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The Cole Train is in


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Norris time!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bron and 1 in the post!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great block by Bosh there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier in!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice hustle Juwan


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole and 1!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I am in love with Cole


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier leveling Terry is all that I need. Love your work Shane.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> I am in love with Cole


He's pretty awesome.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole is actually really sick. Might need to get the Beasley taken off that #30 jersey I have :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we could shoot free throws, that'd be nice.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UDDD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Some good minutes here from Juwan


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great start


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG Norris and Juwan are playing so well


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cole isn't getting assists on a lot of these plays but he's the entire reason for that 21-6 run.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL Bosh with the eurostep fail


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Bosh....


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James ****ing Jones


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333 again!

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

James Jones to Mike Miller: "You gettin' amnestie'd, son."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get in that ****ing paint, Chris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick pass to Wade for the dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2James2Bosh!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh off the glass. There you go, Chris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 3333

What a run


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

oh this is just lovely


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're ripping them a new one and I dont even have a smile on my face. No happy this season til we're holding gold.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> We're ripping them a new one and I dont even have a smile on my face. No happy this season til we're holding gold.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This team has a great history of holding big leads remember that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta keep running or else have to score against their zone, which gave us trouble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That J in the post where Lebron holds the ball over his head then shoots, has been money through the preseason and today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice, UD!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

62-41 at the half

Dallas shoots 29%. Great half for the Heat. gotta keep this tempo up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> That J in the post where Lebron holds the ball over his head then shoots, has been money through the preseason and today.


That's an Amare move.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great half. Wade n bron look in good form, bosh looked awful. Haslem was good, jj good, juwan was even pretty solid. Hoping we can maintain but knowing they will likely start making some shots soon


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Lebron to start the half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel finished an and1 

Nice drive and pass by Mario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with the steal and Wade with the layup. Wow, great start to the half.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron with the steal and Wade with the layup. Wow, great start to the half.


It was a nice job by Mario to knock that ball away from Marion. He has played some really nice defense today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with the and1 off the fade away. Everything's going in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> It was a nice job by Mario to knock that ball away from Marion. He has played some really nice defense today.


Yes, the quick hands from his rookie season/ Hope he gets back to that D.

Lebron off the glass mg:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WOW :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Controlled chaos. That's what the Heat look like right now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

oh my gosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Odom ejected with 2 T's in a row.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Mario Chalmers has been completely freaking lost this entire game defensively. Should have used that money to go bring back Patrick Beverley or a guy like Carlos Arroyo for 1/3 the price and better production.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick layup by Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

97-65 after 3

33 8 and 5 for Lebron

22 7 and 6 for Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron has been awesome (understatement of the year)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Missed the last score at end of 3rd. Maybe last two. What were they?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Lebron has been awesome (understatement of the year)


Maybe its cause we've been up so big, but this is the most in control big game he's had with us yet, imo. Its all coming so easily and nothign seems forced.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Missed the last score at end of 3rd. Maybe last two. What were they?


Lebron's patented step back J from the top of the key.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh's horrible game continues.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh better get these games out of his system early


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are slipping a bit. Still up 25 but momentum is turning a bit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick and1 by Lebron

Anyone else have flashbacks to all the blown leads from last season?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lead cut from 35 to 19 and that clock seems to be going in slow motion.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Terry is definitely on the all time Heat killer list


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Starters out. 

Cole, Harris, JJ, Gladness and Pittman in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 105-94

The way the game ended puts a tiny downer on this one but a great game for the Heat nonetheless. Heat also snap a 14 game regular season losing streak in Dallas.

Wade was great in the 1st half, Lebron was amazing throughout. 

JJ and Cole gave us great minutes in the 1st half.

Bosh was awful. UD had 9 and 14.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> They look so bad! Ugh! Should be black.


Yea i dont like them with the red jerseys, but they'll look good with the home whites.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No red accessories for the Heat?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> No red accessories for the Heat?


Next year. Its been one or two new things every year since Wade signed with Jordan and we switched the Heat logo to the other side of the shorts and started always wearing white shoes at home. The next year it was black socks and white sweatbands/sleeves. My predictions have steadily gone true. I'm sure if we win the chip we'll definitely see new stuff. Pat's been really strict on resisting fashionable stuff, but he's been throwing these guys a bone for obvious reasons.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Man that double alley oop was straight out of Hang Time


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Awesome game I barely got to watch it cause of all the Xmas hoopla but I got it on the DVR. I knew we were gonna blow em out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Some advanced stats...


> tomhaberstroh Tom Haberstroh
> Synergy report says 20.4 pct of the Heat offense came in transition. Last season? 13.1 pct. NBA-high was 14.5 pct (WAS).





> WallaceNBA_ESPN Michael Wallace
> Per ESPN stats/info dept: Miami outscored Dallas 31-10 on the break. Heat averaged only 14.2 fastbreak ppg. and had 31 just once last season


Only 1 game but its still nice to see them back up the talk of wanting to speed the game up. Now they gotta keep this up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Was watching the game again. Cole had a great strecth of play in the 1st quarter. A 3, a steal, an and1, showed great speed and ball handling on a fastbreak layup attempt that just missed but Juwan cleaned up, and a drive and pass to Juwan, who missed the layup but UD tapped in.

And in the 4 minutes Battier played, he was pretty active.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Anyone else LOL at Lamar Odom today? He's a whiner.

Digging the Lakers and Mavericks getting smaller this offseason. Helps our matchup.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn, I missed that double alley oop, anybody got a clip of that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


>


Holy shit that was dirty.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Some advanced stats...
> 
> 
> Only 1 game but its still nice to see them back up the talk of wanting to speed the game up. Now they gotta keep this up.


Yeah and it was apparent when I was watching. I noticed a lot more running when the Mavs would score, the Heat would run it right away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Didn't get to watch the game but was glued to ESPN boxscore on my phone, until I realised we were dominant and relaxed a bit. I've watched the highlights, impressive, especially the double alley oop. 

I'll wait to see what happens in the next few games though, because Mavs won't be the same without Chandler. That was always going to hurt them, but I think we'll see just how much over the course of the season.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice! Thanks, I think I was watching when it happened but my feed was too pixelized.


----------

